# ddclient doesn't appear to be working [solved]

## evoweiss

Hi everybody,

For a long time I've been using ddclient to update my dynamic dns provider. I haven't changed any settings, etc. and, if I use the current ip address I can ssh in from another system without any problems, but using my dyndns address is not working. I confirmed that the ip address on dynamic dns matches, so I am not sure where to go.

Best,

AlexLast edited by evoweiss on Thu Jan 15, 2015 1:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Which provider did you use? are you sure it is still working?

At my side, I had do leave DynDNS for an other provider because the free support was gone.

----------

## evoweiss

 *xaviermiller wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> Which provider did you use? are you sure it is still working?
> 
> At my side, I had do leave DynDNS for an other provider because the free support was gone.

 

I was using DynDNS so perhaps I've fallen victim to the same thing. What have you turned to as a replacement?

Best,

Alex

----------

## xaviermiller

I use anydns.info, which was listed by my Fritz!box modem as available dyn dns services.

----------

## evoweiss

 *xaviermiller wrote:*   

> I use anydns.info, which was listed by my Fritz!box modem as available dyn dns services.

 

I'll look into that and see if other services are available, too.

Best,

Alex

----------

## xaviermiller

I see that in my modem:

 *Quote:*   

> namemaster.de
> 
> no-ip.com
> 
> selhost.de
> ...

 

----------

## evoweiss

 *xaviermiller wrote:*   

> I see that in my modem:
> 
>  *Quote:*   namemaster.de
> 
> no-ip.com
> ...

 

Yup... that did it. All is well again.

Best,

Alex

----------

